
Fatiando: Open-source Python library for modeling and inversion in geophysics - archgoon
http://www.fatiando.org/index.html
======
archgoon
They published a paper at scipy

[http://conference.scipy.org/proceedings/scipy2013/html/pdfs/...](http://conference.scipy.org/proceedings/scipy2013/html/pdfs/uieda.pdf)

The talk, with a demo of the software, is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec38h1oB8cc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec38h1oB8cc)

Of interest during the video, is the emphasis he makes on how he automated a
lot of his manual processing. What's surprising about this is the implication
that there are a lot of grad students, who when confronted with a tedious,
manual, and repetitive data processing task, simply slog through it.

Kudos to Leonardo to going to the additional effort to automate his processes,
and crucially, publish his work on github.

